

Machine learning algorithm that writes rap lyrics by mining rap songs - CSDude
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/537716/machine-learning-algorithm-mines-rap-lyrics-then-writes-its-own

======
thp
It seems to be more a rhyme analyzer and arranger than a rap song writing bot

